
The court’s decision to allow TMobile and Sprint to merge is clear: Sprint sucks - aaronbrethorst
https://www.theverge.com/2020/2/12/21134278/sprint-tmobile-merger-court-ruling-opinion-decision-explainer-carriers-antitrust
======
h2odragon
> While the mobile cores of traditional networks require large amounts of
> hardware that are costly to install and maintain, DISH plans to construct a
> “virtualized network” that relies more heavily on software and cloud-hosting
> services provided by potential partners like Amazon.

Quote from the _JUDGE_ ; expressing why Dish will be a 4th "5g" network.

Nothing in the world of telecom has any connection to reality anymore, does
it?

